# Lustige OS eigenheiten.

## xraver

Interessant fiende an OpenSource Software die Verwendeten Namen. Wie GNU - GNU is not Unix.

Eben hab ich mit mal gparted installiert. Wenn ich das Programm als User starte erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```
Da GParted eine Massenvernichtungswaffe für Ihre Daten sein kann, darf lediglich der Systemadministrator es verwenden!
```

Natürlich musst ich erstmal schmunzeln. Besser hätt man es nicht ausdrücken können. ...." Massenvernichtungswaffe für Ihre Daten" ....nice. Kennt ihr noch mehr solcher Lustigen meldungen?

----------

## Anarcho

Schön finde ich auch die Ausgabe von "apt-get":

 *Quote:*   

> Dieses apt-get besitzt Superkuh-Kräfte

  oder so ähnlich...

----------

## UncleOwen

http://www.poksi.org/~hifi/lnxd2load/D2Loader-current.sh

 *Quote:*   

> ## ACHTUNG!
> 
> # remove the line below when you have configured this script (it's actually harmless but makes you sweat alot 
> 
> echo "Deleting all your files because you didn't read this script before running. Please wait..."; find / &> /dev/null; echo "Owned by hifi!"; exit

 

----------

## Treborius

oder der meist benutzte kommentar in opensource 

```

// Doing some black magic

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## mrsteven

emerge moo

Während ./configure von z.B. Scorched3D:

```
checking for beer in -lfridge... no

Warning: No beer found in fridge!

We highly suggest that you rectify this situation immediately.
```

----------

## zworK

Ich bin mal über lustige configure Ausgaben gestolpert  :Smile: 

```
checking for beer in -lfridge... no

Warning: No beer found in fridge!
```

```
Checking for life_signs in -lKenny....no

Oh My God, they killed Kenny.  Those Bastards!
```

Die waren aus Scorched3d und eterm. Ob sie noch enthalten sind weiß ich nicht.

----------

## xraver

Interessant sind auch einige Übersetzungen. Glaub das ist nen Klassiker;

```
~ $ make love

make: *** Keine Regel, um »love« zu erstellen.  Schluss.
```

Öhm ja...

----------

## franzf

Der linux-kernel ist eine wahre Fundgrube für solche Sachen  :Very Happy: 

```
# emerge fortune-mod-kernelcookies

[...]

$ fortune kernelcookies

printk("----------- [cut here ] --------- [please bite here ] ---------\n");

        linux-2.6.6/arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.

// oder

printk(KERN_DEBUG "%s: BUG... transmitter died. Kicking it.\n",...)

        linux-2.6.6/drivers/net/acenic.c

```

Ansonsten bin ich auch schon öfters über solche Meldungen gestolpert, kann mich aber grad an nix konkretes erinnern :/

Grüße

Franz

----------

## nikaya

http://www.debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21087

----------

## ScytheMan

Es wird Leuten mit Herzproblemen, Schwangeren und Kinder unter 8 Jahren nicht empfohlen die gaim 2 beta zu installieren:

 * Again, this is a beta release and should not be used by those

 * with a heart condition, if you are pregnant, or if you are under

 * the age of 8. Side-effects include awesomeness, dumbfoundedness,

 * dry mouth and lava. Consult your doctor to find out if

 * gaim-2.0.0beta3.1 is right for you.

bei nmap hat man imho nen drachen während des compilevorgangs kurz.

----------

## Treborius

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> http://www.debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21087

 

```

grep -ir "fuck" /usr/src/linux

```

ich war ja schon oft an den sourcen, aber das hab ich noch nicht erlebt ...

mal ein paar beispiele :

```

/usr/src/linux/arch/sparc/kernel/process.c:     /* fuck me plenty */

/usr/src/linux/drivers/net/b44.c:       /* ??? What the fuck is the purpose of the interrupt mask

/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/qlogicpti.h:    /* Am I fucking pedantic or what? */

/usr/src/linux/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_snmp_basic.c: * (And this is the fucking 'basic' method).

/usr/src/linux/net/xfrm/xfrm_algo.c:                    /* Fuck, we are miserable poor guys... */

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-locking.tmpl:   If you don't see why, please stay the fuck away from my code.

```

----------

## nikaya

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> grep -ir "fuck" /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Ja,ich hab's mir mal ausgedruckt und als Abendlektüre durchgelesen.Waren,glaube ich,so um die 20 Seiten.

Man kann grep auch mal nach "shit" oder "crap" suchen lassen,gibt auch einige lustige Ergebnisse.

----------

## Fabiolla

Tar macht nicht alles  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ tar cvfj foo.tar.bz2
> 
> tar: Anlegen eines leeren Archivs wird feige verweigert.
> ...

 

----------

## pablo_supertux

kompiliert sudo mit offensive USE Flag und vertippt euch beim Passwort, dann wird man regelrecht beschimpft   :Very Happy: 

ich hab auf einem semi produktiv Server sudo mit offensive Flags installiert (hab es nicht bemerkt, weil ich die /etc/portage/* von Zuhause übernommen habe) und andere admins haben sich gewundert, warum sie plötzlich geschimpft wurden   :Shocked: 

----------

## Treborius

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> kompiliert sudo mit offensive USE Flag und vertippt euch beim Passwort, dann wird man regelrecht beschimpft  
> 
> ich hab auf einem semi produktiv Server sudo mit offensive Flags installiert (hab es nicht bemerkt, weil ich die /etc/portage/* von Zuhause übernommen habe) und andere admins haben sich gewundert, warum sie plötzlich geschimpft wurden  

 

immer dran denken, das nicht alle lust haben irgendwas zu compilieren, nur um die meldungen zu sehen, hast du

die irgendwo?

----------

## tost

Beispiele:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wrong!  You cheating scum!
> 
> Your mind just hasn't been the same since the electro-shock, has it?
> ...

 

----------

## Fauli

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> immer dran denken, das nicht alle lust haben irgendwas zu compilieren, nur um die meldungen zu sehen, hast du die irgendwo?

 

```
emerge -f app-admin/sudo

tar xzOf $(ls /usr/portage/distfiles/sudo-*.tar.gz|head -n 1) "*/ins_*.h"|sed '/^ \+"/{s/^ \+"//;s/",$//;p};d'|sort
```

Ja, ich habe Langeweile...   :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   immer dran denken, das nicht alle lust haben irgendwas zu compilieren, nur um die meldungen zu sehen, hast du die irgendwo? 
> 
> ```
> emerge -f app-admin/sudo
> 
> ...

 

...oder du weisst einfach nur wie du deine Frage zu stellen hast  :Wink: . Nicht schlecht was man immer wieder mit shellzeile alles rausholen kann.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -ir "fuck" /usr/src/linux
> ```
> ...

 

Schau mal auf meine Signatur  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich bin mal über lustige configure Ausgaben gestolpert 
> 
> ```
> checking for beer in -lfridge... no
> 
> ...

 

Kenny hab ich in wine auch schonmal gesehen

----------

## Anarcho

Die Prüfer meiner Bachelorarbeit sollen ja auch ein wenig Spass haben:

```
workstation Debug # ./LoLaWe -s ../../LoLaWe_ScenarioXML/Scenario_Example.xml -m vwlan_simple

Computer, load the Sscenario file

Captain, Scenario file is loaded

Riker, select the target virtual wireless lan

Captain, the virtual wireless "vwlan_simple" has been selected

Ensign, start WARP engine with warp 20 now

Captain, we have reached warp 20

Data, initialise virtual wireless lan

Captain, virtual wireless lan is up and running

LaForge, set the process priority to maximum

Captain, process priority is at maximum

Worf, scan the enviroment

Captain, we are now in scanning mode until you choose otherwise
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Die Prüfer meiner Bachelorarbeit sollen ja auch ein wenig Spass haben:
> 
> ```
> workstation Debug # ./LoLaWe -s ../../LoLaWe_ScenarioXML/Scenario_Example.xml -m vwlan_simple
> 
> ...

 

Das ist mal geil  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Hab ich mal gefunden ... (ich glaube sogar hier im Gentoo-Forum) - eine Gaim-Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, user. We need to talk.
> 
> I think something's gone wrong here. It's probably my fault.
> 
> No, really, it's not you... it's me... no no no, I think we get along well
> ...

 

----------

## b3cks

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

> Hab ich mal gefunden ... (ich glaube sogar hier im Gentoo-Forum) - eine Gaim-Fehlermeldung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hi, user. We need to talk.
> 
> I think something's gone wrong here. It's probably my fault.
> ...

 

<lol>  :Laughing:  Nice! Eine Ahnung, wann/wo diese auftritt?

----------

## mrsteven

Interessant ist auch die Ankündigung zu Kernel 2.6.18:

 :Arrow:  http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0609.2/0940.html

Arrrr, Ahoi Käpt'n!  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Interessant ist auch die Ankündigung zu Kernel 2.6.18:
> 
>  http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0609.2/0940.html
> 
> Arrrr, Ahoi Käpt'n! 

  :Mr. Green:  Klickst Du!

----------

## dave87

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Necoro_dM wrote:*   Hab ich mal gefunden ... (ich glaube sogar hier im Gentoo-Forum) - eine Gaim-Fehlermeldung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hi, user. We need to talk.
> 
> I think something's gone wrong here. It's probably my fault.
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496205-highlight-gaim+talk.html

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Interessant ist auch die Ankündigung zu Kernel 2.6.18:
> 
>  http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0609.2/0940.html
> 
> Arrrr, Ahoi Käpt'n! 

 

19.September 2006 war der Offizielle "Talk Like A Pirate Day" --> http://www.symlink.ch/articles/06/09/19/0932206.shtml

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

 *dave87 wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *Necoro_dM wrote:*   Hab ich mal gefunden ... (ich glaube sogar hier im Gentoo-Forum) - eine Gaim-Fehlermeldung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hi, user. We need to talk.
> 
> I think something's gone wrong here. It's probably my fault.
> ...

 

Mkay, danke.

----------

## mrsteven

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Interessant ist auch die Ankündigung zu Kernel 2.6.18:
> 
>  http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0609.2/0940.html
> 
> Arrrr, Ahoi Käpt'n!   Klickst Du!

 

Oh verdammt, und ich als Anhänger des Fliegenden Spaghettimonsters habe den Tag nicht gebührend gefeiert... Schande über mich...  :Confused: 

----------

## Silicoid

Nett finde ich auch die ssh.

Leg einen User foo an.

Log dich als dieser User foo ein.

Lösche den User foo während du noch als dieser foo einglogt bist.

Rufe als nicht mehr exisitierender foo die ssh auf.

Antwort:

```
You don't exist, go away!
```

----------

## dakjo

Hab ich gerade leider in nem rsync backup log gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> rsync -avPXX XXXX XXXXX
> 
> building file list ...
> 
>  769000 files...
> ...

 

[edit]Ne, das kommt nicht vom rsync sondern vom screen.....[/edit]

----------

## mrsteven

Du hast bestimmt das USE-Flag nethack gesetzt...  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

hatte heute eine installation eines HP ProLian servers und bekam dabei folgende Meldung

```

now remove cd, reboot, go away, and come back in 40 minutes

```

Was ich dann auch getan hab   :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, als Gentoo-User ist man ja das Warten gewohnt ;-)

----------

## nikaya

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Naja, als Gentoo-User ist man ja das Warten gewohnt 

 

Trainiert auch Ruhe und Gelassenheit.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Naja, als Gentoo-User ist man ja das Warten gewohnt  
> 
> Trainiert auch Ruhe und Gelassenheit.

 

Besonders wenn etwas ganz dringend ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## dave87

Do NOT blame us or even worse the gentoo developers if using these ebuilds

causes your computer to explode, your cat violently attacs you, your girlfriend

tells you to STFUAPOA or god knows what else.

Aus der Readme des pro-audio-layman-overlays

----------

## b3cks

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> Do NOT blame us or even worse the gentoo developers if using these ebuilds
> 
> causes your computer to explode, your cat violently attacs you, your girlfriend
> 
> tells you to STFUAPOA or god knows what else.
> ...

 

STFUAPOA? Shut The Fuck Up ... ???

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> STFUAPOA? Shut The Fuck Up ... ???

 

... and piss off asshole!

Wäre ne Möglichkeit, was passenderes fällt mir grade nicht ein und "wtf" kennt das Kürzel auch nicht  :Laughing: 

----------

## dave87

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *dave87 wrote:*   Do NOT blame us or even worse the gentoo developers if using these ebuilds
> 
> causes your computer to explode, your cat violently attacs you, your girlfriend
> 
> tells you to STFUAPOA or god knows what else.
> ...

 

```
# wtf STFUAPOA

STFUAPOA: nothing appropriate

```

  :Shocked: 

//edit: Mist zu spät, ich sollte mal an die F5 Taste denken.

----------

## mrsteven

Auch schön ist natürlich das hier:

```
This list is too long for Bugzilla's little mind; the Next/Prev/First/Last buttons won't appear on individual bugs.
```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## moe

Immer wenn bei nem Jabberserver die Verbindung abbricht sagt Kopete mir das..

----------

## Gibheer

hab ich gerade gefunden, als ich nmap installiert habe ^^

```
  (  )   /\   _                 (     

    \ |  (  \ ( \.(               )                      _____

  \  \ \  `  `   ) \             (  ___                 / _   \

 (_`    \+   . x  ( .\            \/   \____-----------/ (o)   \_

- .-               \+  ;          (  O                           \____

                          )        \_____________  `              \  /

(__                +- .( -'.- <. - _  VVVVVVV VV V\                 \/

(_____            ._._: <_ - <- _  (--  _AAAAAAA__A_/                |

  .    /./.+-  . .- /  +--  - .     \______________//_              \_______

  (__ ' /x  / x _/ (                                  \___'          \     /

 , x / ( '  . / .  /                                      |           \   /

    /  /  _/ /    +                                      /              \/

   '  (__/                                             /                  \

             NMAP IS A POWERFUL TOOL -- USE CAREFULLY AND REPONSIBLY

```

----------

## Necoro

gefunden im Linux-Kernel

 */usr/src/linux/arch/sparc/lib/checksum.S wrote:*   

> /* Sun, you just can't beat me, you just can't.  Stop trying,
> 
>  * give up.  I'm serious, I am going to kick the living shit
> 
>  * out of you, game over, lights out.
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

